# Network works partly with newer kernels.

## void_false

Hi all.

I have strange issue with my network while I'm trying to use newer kernels ( >2.6.16). My NIC got detected, it receives IP and everything seems OK except that I cant browse the web. I can ping myself, my router and other sites on the web. But I cant browse them. I tried few browsers (GUI and CLI) and when I try to view some website it says "Host connected. Waiting for reply...". And it lasts forever. No timeout errors or anything like that. I tried few kernels (2.6.17 - 2.6.20) - same story. Tried few distros and got same issue. For example SUSE 10.1 works, 10.2 not (kernel 2.6.16.13 and 2.6.18.2 respectively), Ubuntu 6.06 and 7.04 (kernel 2.6.15 works, 2.6.20 not).

But the strange thing is that Google always works. In fact I can search the web, search for images, but cant go anywhere outside of Google.

Tried different configurations: manual with static IP and automatic with DHCP - same story.

I'm sure that my DNS setting are OK too, because I can ping by site name.

I would really appreciate your help.

P.S.

My NIC is 

nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

----------

## jellysandwich

I'm also having this problem, except I can't go to google at all.

However, I can go to other various sites; some work, some don't, 

sometimes. :/

js

----------

## void_false

Are you having this problem with only newer kernels or with all?

----------

## aidanjt

Contact your ISP, tell them you have routing problems.

----------

## void_false

 *AidanJT wrote:*   

> Contact your ISP, tell them you have routing problems.

 

Mate, are you serious?

----------

## aidanjt

Yes, if your browser can open www.google.com and not other sites then it's a problem with their routing.

----------

## void_false

 *AidanJT wrote:*   

> Yes, if your browser can open www.google.com and not other sites then it's a problem with their routing.

 

It's a problem from my side, because everything works fine with older kernels. Furthermore you know what they gonna tell me when they hear I'm using Linux  :Wink: 

----------

## erik258

Are you running iptables, and if so can you post `ipables -L -v; iptables -t nat -L -v` ?

----------

## void_false

Nope. Didn't install iptables   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## erik258

who's your isp?  somebody huge? 

what's your public ip?  We can try to ping you

----------

## void_false

 *erik258 wrote:*   

> who's your isp?  somebody huge? 
> 
> what's your public ip?  We can try to ping you

 

Very funny. My ISP is the biggest in my small country. Even then they have some type of proxy. Discovered it when tried to put server on my PC. So even if I put my router in DMZ it wont help much   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## void_false

Anyone?

----------

## Hu

Have you looked at Possibly a broken router, a response in Certain sites stall in Gentoo x64, no matter what browser.?  Some time back, the Linux kernel was changed to use different defaults for some TCP control values.  Unfortunately, there are some buggy routers out there that implement TCP incorrectly, and end up mishandling any connection which tries to use these new defaults.

I cannot remember which kernel version or which TCP values, though I think it had to do with TCP window sizing.  Sorry I cannot be more specific.

----------

